
The Federal Reserve is usurping authority and here's why you should care - Fjolsvith
https://www.dallasnews.com/opinion/commentary/2019/06/08/the-federal-reserve-is-usurping-authority-and-heres-why-you-should-care
======
loons2
Strange how someone in the field doesn't seem to know how the Fed works. It's
a consortium of 12 PRIVATE banks, given limited oversight in exchange for the
power to "print" money out of thin air.

This "warning" about usurping authority comes about 80 years too late, and is
far too vague, though Henry Ford wasn't much more explicit, "It is well that
the people of the nation do not understand our banking and monetary system,
for if they did, I believe there would be a revolution before tomorrow
morning."

